# $500 ar, do they exist?



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Is it possible to pick up a ar for $500 or less?


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

In 5.56?


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.kygunco.com/kgc-ar-15-rifle-556223-16in-barrel-black-30-round-6-position-stock-81426


----------



## Greenwing7 (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.jsesurplus.com/

their shop is right by where I live in MO. they had some ridiculous black friday sales last year. their stuff is Mil-spec


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Do they exist? Andre3k posted one.

Would I buy one? No.

There is a line that when you dip below it, you start to sacrifice quality.

Personally, here is the cheapest setup I would go with:
http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...m-diamond-without-bcg-or-charging-handle.html

http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...olt-carrier-group-with-charging-handle-1.html

http://palmettostatearmory.com/inde...lete-lower-blackhawk-edition-no-magazine.html

$550+tax and whatever fee your FFL charges to get the lower shipped in. So lets call it $600ish for a decent quality rifle.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Check www.slickguns.com they always have deals.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I built one recently for a truck gun for ~$480 all in. Goes bang every time I pull the trigger, and is minute of pig accurate as far as I will shoot the iron sights. But the AR snobs wouldn't have anything to do with it since it wasn't built from name brand top shelf items.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

bearintex said:


> I built one recently for a truck gun for ~$480 all in. Goes bang every time I pull the trigger, and is minute of pig accurate as far as I will shoot the iron sights. But the AR snobs wouldn't have anything to do with it since it wasn't built from name brand top shelf items.


GOTTA HAVE A LARUE!! :headknock


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info guy's


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

At different times over the past year, I have seen complete lowers and complete uppers from Palmetto State Armory that would together be under $500. I am not hurting for another AR though, at least not a cheap on.

I would also add that I am not certain we have seen the bottom of AR prices unless the next election turns ugly. 

I would personnally rather get cheap AK than a cheap AR. Palmetto just sent an email today with a Century folding stock AK for $400.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Chase4556 said:


> Do they exist? Andre3k posted one.
> 
> Would I buy one? No.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Just found this on Texasguntrader:

http://texasguntrader.com/index.php?a=2&b=603655

Diamondback AR for $599 at Pasadena Gun Center.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

glenbo said:


> Just found this on Texasguntrader:
> 
> http://texasguntrader.com/index.php?a=2&b=603655
> 
> Diamondback AR for $599 at Pasadena Gun Center.


My buddy has a diamondback. Not sure what model, I think its different than that one though. He has had no issues with it, and says its pretty darn accurate. I'd say thats a good deal.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

look on the used market, AR prices are low right now. can probably get a PSA for under $600 easily enough..nothing wrong with a PSA


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Jungle_Jim said:


> +1


+2 there is no better quality for the money.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Not the best place to say this and I'll put it in the jungle soon, but if obozo calls for holder to even be considered for SCOTUS, you can bet your short and curlies that gun and ammo prices will be rising quickly. If you're in the market, better get it all now just in case.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

glenbo said:


> Not the best place to say this and I'll put it in the jungle soon, but if obozo calls for holder to even be considered for SCOTUS, you can bet your short and curlies that gun and ammo prices will be rising quickly. If you're in the market, better get it all now just in case.


Yep.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Ruger is coming out with a ARat a msrp of $599. Seems ok.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/95...in-9-twist-nickel-boron-bolt-carrier-assembly

That is everything you need to build an AR less the stripped lower and rear sight or optic. I've bought a bunch of stripped lowers for less than $50.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Why not just continue saving your money until you can buy a quality AR that you like and can afford?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Why not just continue saving your money until you can buy a quality AR that you like and can afford?


 Sometimes you just want a throwdown rifle, ya know?


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Sometimes you just want a throwdown rifle, ya know?


No I don't....


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Sometimes you just want a throwdown rifle, ya know?


Yhat would require a 80% lower anyway.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I just bought a complete upper/lower/bcg from PSA. Breakdown is as follows:

PSA PTAC upper 1-9 twist with Bushnell red dot sight $249 plus $15 shipping
PSA complete lower $159 plus $15 shipping and $20 FFL fee
PSA Premium BCG $99 

So, I have approximately $560 in a brand new AR. I'd read some so so reviews about the PTAC upper sold by PSA but I've got to say I was pleasently suprised by how it shot. Apparently there were initally some quality control issues with the PTAC 1-7 uppers when first introduced but not so much with the 1-9 uppers. I shot at an indoor range so lighting was sub-par and after a quick 50 yard sight in, I shot probably 1.5" 5 shot groups with ease. The Bushnell red dot isn't something I'd recommend for heavy use but for an extra $50 I figured what the heck, especially since they sell for $125-$150. I'm not into the AR thing but I figured why not get a truck gun/pig popper for less than $600, especially since prices will skyrocket as soon as the next incident happens. I have to say I'm relatively impressed with my cheap AR and would buy another one without hesitation. Granted, the AR snobs would roll their eyes at a sub $600 PSA rifle, but I'm not taking the thing into combat or shooting 3 gun matches with it. I say go for it while prices are so cheap.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I can get the complete Delton AR's and sell them for *$560 + tax *if anybody is interested. Forward assist and dust covers included.

Just FYI


----------



## collecting rust (Nov 10, 2010)

I just put together an AR from Palmetto State Armory for right at $490, including transfer for the lower. I waited a couple of months for all the components I was looking for to be on sale, but I ended up with a stainless barrel, Magpul 6 position stock, grip and trigger guard. Have heard mixed reviews about their "PTAC" branded guns and equipment, but their "PSA" branded parts have been great. If your not into building they still have great deals on built guns during the holidays and some weekends. Check in often and look under the AR15 section.


----------



## djohn71 (Sep 5, 2012)

PSA has been running a blowout on Bushmasters for $499, plus a $50 rebate.

And you don't even have to put it together.....


----------

